# swamplites or vampires?



## cherokee (Mar 15, 2011)

Im looking at 2 tire kits online and i found 2 i really like but cant drcide so im needing a few opinions. looking at getting a 26 set of swamplites or the vampires. i do a good bit of trail riding but like to go play in the mud to. which would be better? thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Every man has his own opinion....
I've ran 28x10 EDL Vamps on one of my previous brutes, they wore like iron, rode decent for how agressive they were, and did excellent in the mud. On the other hand, they didn't like water riding when there was a sandy bottom...they would dig down and I'd get stuck! I learned to use 4wd when I put myself in that situation so that I didnt have to worry...
The swamplites....I've never had any, but my stepdad and a good friend of ours runs them on their machines, both guys run 28x10s and I think they do very well. They do wear quickly compared to the Vamps though, and they dont like the sandy bottoms at all. They clean out good in the mud though and seem like they pull pretty good. Plus they are much lighter and due to being less agressive I think you'd be less likely to bust an axle with them.

This being said, If it were me, I think I'd have to go EDL Vamps... Both are great tires, but it just depends on where and how you ride and what you like.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would say the Vamps...I have seen the S'lites do fairly well but the Vamps will do better in mud


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Vamps are Great tires...EDL's are great IMO. I will send you a PM


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea vamps are way better in the mud. one guy that ran them around my house liked them to a certain pt. theres mud in the creeks we ride in and everytime hed get his tires spinnin they would dig and get him stuck. basically the same situation that filthyredneck said they get ya stuck. vamps deff but like ^they said^ all depends what your gonna do with them


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have ran the 29.5 Swamplite. I cut every other lug off the sides of them and they did very well. I think Filthy saw them at Mudstock? Vamps have been around forever, thats what I ran on my Big Bear and loved them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^Yes sir, I do remember them now that you mentioned it...and they looked good cut out like that too. I remember asking what made them look so different lol.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^^^Yes sir, I do remember them now that you mentioned it...and they looked good cut out like that too. I remember asking what made them look so different lol.


 You have no idea how many people ask me WTH kinda tire is that???? LOL!!! Rides like cut boggers though. It was either spend some serious cash on new tires or modify what I had....


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Take this with a grain of salt as I have never actually rode on the swamp lites. I've got a few buddys with them.

Depends how much mud vs trail riding you do. If you do more than 75%trail 25%mud then I would say the swamp lites. They will ride alot better, but if your wanting to the go in the mud and be able to play then the vamps are the answer. And you gotta give the wow factor to the vamps.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got rid of my Swamplites because once you got into any mud over a few inches deep, they would just spin. On the trail though, I loved them. 

I cannot speak for vamps though. 

my $.02


----------



## Ejt6125 (Apr 14, 2011)

OP where are you looking at buying these Vamps?! Id love to know, I cant get them anywhere and would love another set.


----------

